# Processor frequency drops during load to 800-1300 Hz Intel I-5 8300H (PL1 RED on CPU/GPU)



## Ksenod (Jul 18, 2022)

Hello everyone! I have a problem that I've been struggling with for quite some time - Limiting the frequency during games to the minimum values. At first, for some reason, I sinned on outdated Windows, drivers and BIOS, but after updating the BIOS / Installing Windows / lack of drivers for chipsets, the problem remained, so I think this problem has been with me all my time.  I recently found out that Throttle Stop can solve this problem and started experimenting. Experiments did not lead to anything (Although undervolting to -125 and increasing IccMax seemed to have paid off (Frequency increased to 1500) + I also experimented in TPL, but after that there was a crash.   There are no problems with temperatures, the laptop does not heat up above 65 even in games (And with a limited frequency, the temperature is somewhere around 45). У меня HP pavilion gaming 15 cx-0027 (I5 8300H, Nvidia 1050ti, Charging at 150 watt).
When the laptop is not loaded PL1 and the rest of the indicators are in yellow.
When the laptop is not loaded PL1 and the rest of the indicators are in yellow
When the laptop is under load (tested on games, for a long time), the frequency drops to 800 PL1 in the CPU and the GPU turns red. Also flashes red in RING Edp other and PL2 in CPU and GPU
What settings can I try to remove these values ( the power in thottlestop rarely exceeds 15 watt, usually value ~ 3-4 w)
Should I install drivers for my chipsets and where can I find them? (On the official Intel website, only old drivers, half are no longer supported on modern Windows)


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 19, 2022)

Start by clearing the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen.

Post pictures of the FIVR and TPL windows so I can see what options are available to you.

Turn the Log File option on and attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your computer is running.

Check the MMIO Lock box in the TPL window.


----------



## Ksenod (Jul 21, 2022)

The log file when, I launched GTA 5


----------



## Ksenod (Jul 21, 2022)

А как насчет драйверов? Должен ли я его установить? 


P.S. Oddly enough, there are no drivers for my laptop on the official website from intel. Can I search for them by id?


----------



## Ksenod (Jul 25, 2022)

In general, I climbed, searched the forums, randomly made settings in the trot stop, but it doesn't help. I understood that the problem is that I almost always have the Power Limit turned on and it limits my processor very much, reducing the power to 3-5 watts


----------



## Ksenod (Jul 25, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Start by clearing the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen.
> 
> Post pictures of the FIVR and TPL windows so I can see what options are available to you.
> 
> ...


I`m try it, it doesn`t help


----------



## Ksenod (Jul 25, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Start by clearing the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen.
> 
> Post pictures of the FIVR and TPL windows so I can see what options are available to you.
> 
> ...


Here are two more logs. On one I played without folding the game, on the second I folded it


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 26, 2022)

Have you checked the MMIO Lock box yet? Also clear the Disable Controls box.

Your computer has a power limit throttling problem. Check the Device Manager for the Intel Dynamic Tuning driver. You need to uninstall that driver and block it from being reinstalled. Check Google for details.


----------



## dnm_TX (Jul 26, 2022)

Ksenod said:


> Should I install drivers for my chipsets and where can I find them? (On the official Intel website, only old drivers, half are no longer supported on modern Windows)





> Oddly enough, there are no drivers for my laptop.....


That's *funny* but here you go(let's hope you'll manage to navigate to the actual drivers from here ):





						HP Pavilion Gaming 15-cx0000 Laptop PC Software and Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support
					

Download the latest drivers, firmware, and software for your HP Pavilion Gaming 15-cx0000 Laptop PC.This is HP’s official website that will help automatically detect and download the correct drivers free of cost for your HP Computing and Printing products for Windows and Mac operating system.




					support.hp.com


----------



## Ksenod (Jul 26, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> That's *funny* but here you go(let's hope you'll manage to navigate to the actual drivers from here ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I tried downloading drivers from the official website exactly for my model cx-0027ua and 70% of the drivers did not fit me. Now I will remove the drivers that I installed and try these.


----------



## Ksenod (Jul 29, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> That's *funny* but here you go(let's hope you'll manage to navigate to the actual drivers from here ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, its not help. I`m install windows 10 v1703 and installed all the necessary drivers, but I still get power limit throttling. For the sake of experiment, I installed Intel XTU and it shows me a CONSTANT power limit


----------



## Ksenod (Jul 29, 2022)

I want to install windows 10 21h2, but on the official website, half of the drivers do not run on this version. Can I download the ADK and skip the version check to download drivers from the official website of version 1709 to version 21h2?


dnm_TX said:


> That's *funny* but here you go(let's hope you'll manage to navigate to the actual drivers from here ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dnm_TX (Jul 29, 2022)

Ksenod said:


> I want to install windows 10 21h2, but on the official website, half of the drivers do not run on this version.


Did you try installing them or you just assumued that they wont run because it shows that they're for Windows 1709?



> Can I download the ADK and skip the version check to download drivers from the official website of version 1709 to version 21h2?


I would not go that road,personally. Win 10 21H2 is one of the worst when it comes to tweaking,many protections from Win 11 got implemented in it,so keep this in mind.


----------



## Ksenod (Jul 30, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> Did you try installing them or you just assumued that they wont run because it shows that they're for Windows 1709?
> 
> 
> I would not go that road,personally. Win 10 21H2 is one of the worst when it comes to tweaking,many protections from Win 11 got implemented in it,so keep this in mind.


It turns out to leave everything as it is? P.S. I mixed up the versions a little, I wanted to install windows 2004, since there is hardware acceleration there.As for the drivers, I have already tried installing them on a newer version and they have not been installed. But there is one way to install them. Download the ADK from Windows, and after installing the source files, specify the path for the driver manually. P.S. I haven't solved the power problem yet


----------

